# 2 New Monster Models



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just been reading about a couple of new versions of the Seiko Monster that's launched in Japan



















They are Japan only models, so won't be launched officially here (although I'm sure eBay will have it's fair share), but personally I'm not sure of the styling. What do you think? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like 'em :lol: funnily enough....i was looking at those last night


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

and me... (on another forum)

i like the white one...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I like the red one :huh:

I'd like it better if the bezel numerals were the same colour red - but no doubt someone will soon come up with the right felt tip pen :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i too was all over them last night - but its called the purple monster i already have one of those .

im sorry.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the red ,onsters were going for silly money last year......didnt it have a cyclops on the date???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres the original red monster.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think these are a new one all together ,the older red and yellow monsters where a very limited edition thats why they are silly money.

jason.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Love the red (purple) monster. see what you are saying about red on the bezel numbering, but would it be too red, then? The white ones looks too white to me.

Can't see Mr T's picture of the original red monster here in work - have to check that out later


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I prefer the red dial one. They look pretty good with a PVD case and bracelet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sure I don`t need to express my oppinion on these latest offerings from Seiko


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sure I don`t need to express my oppinion on these latest offerings from Seiko


you love it!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was checking them out last night too!

I prefer the PVD with the orange face thats been out a while.

Wouldnt mind getting hold of the PVD monster bracelet on its own.

Rich, are you missing the monster you sold!? :tongue2:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

The white looks real white against the dark bracelet

and the red (purple) is growing on me...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not for me I'm afraid, however the bracelet's are okay


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

The one with the white dial, smiles to me :yes:

Anybody knows the price in Japan?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sure I don`t need to express my oppinion on these latest offerings from Seiko





PhilM said:


> Not for me I'm afraid, however the bracelet's are okay


yup, what they said. my OM was too orange and too plasticky. the BM might be a good beater though when i have thrashed what i currently own.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Are they titanium or PVD? I quite like them, especially the white one.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

you go to love japanese brands the way they accept people modify and change their products so they bring out different variations just to keep the modders and collectors happy . ex:honda type r ,nissan skyline,seiko monster.

i really like the pvd look ,also ceramic coating have you seen the sand monster on the other forum interesting but pricey.

jason.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Having previously owned both an orange & black monster, which I liked for a while, these are just awful - especially the red/purple one! Hopefully though the bracelet will be better as the original one is just junk.


----------

